# Snakes sink fangs into cane toads



## Slugga!! (Sep 26, 2008)

it was just a matter of time  i think that there may be some obese snakes around from now on....

http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2008/08/26/5446_ntnews.html


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 26, 2008)

Knew about the keelbacks but not about the slatey greys, that's fantastic news!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 26, 2008)

well thats even more promotion not to kill snakes .......spread the word they get rid of cane toads ........especially up top end where the keelback cops a hammering by people that have that almighty fear that it will come inside their home consume their children after it has killed the pet dog.......while chasing the wife around the clothes line,so he had no other choice but to pour boiling water on it and then hit it with a shovel THEN CALL A SNAKE CATCHER!.............and ask is this a taipan>?..........mmmmm


----------



## cris (Sep 26, 2008)

Genetically engineering snakes to be resistant to cane toads is an interesting idea. I believe keelbacks have a have the highest tolerance and thats why they normally get the attention.


----------



## shane14 (Sep 26, 2008)

That's awesome stuff anything that gets rid of Cane Toads is a champion


----------



## gelusmuse (Sep 26, 2008)

Go the snakes!


----------

